

Pirate Captain Kidd's 'treasure' Found in Madagascar - aaron695
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-32621444

======
unwind
No idea how pure that silver is, but if it's 100% pure it seems the monetary
value today would be around 50 * $525 = $26,250. Of course the historical
value is something completely different, if its provenance can be proven.

I'm glad it was presented to the authorities and not ... handled privately,
heh.

~~~
theklub
There was probably a gold one with it that we'll never hear about.

------
JoeAltmaier
What's with the qualified 'treasure'? 50lbs of silver sounds like treasure to
me.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I agree - and that's a 50 kilogram bar, ~110lbs. of silver, which is even more
impressive. If there are many more, the treasure could be worth a tidy sum
(though of course silver is not as exciting today as it was when Spain mined
South America to support Europe's appetite for Chinese products like
porcelain, silk, spice, and tea).

